# The 16-villager cycle



## superheroantics (Aug 8, 2013)

Okay, imagine your favorite villager moves away. You're heartbroken. Desperate to get them back. And when you think you can get them to come "home", they refuse.

...that may or may not be based on a true story. Anyway. So, if I wanted the same villager twice, I'd have to wait until 16 other people moved out of my town until they can move back in? Or is it just for them to reappear up on main street?


----------



## Mary (Aug 8, 2013)

I heard 16. Moved-out villagers will often visit main street.


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah, a ton of my older villagers have been hanging around main street. But I miss my Shep ;n;


----------



## kimmy27 (Aug 8, 2013)

villagers visit your main street?? :O 
I didn't know that...didn't have any visits myself though.. :s


----------



## DigitalGem (Aug 8, 2013)

I didn't know that either learned something new


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2013)

kimmy27 said:


> villagers visit your main street?? :O
> I didn't know that...didn't have any visits myself though.. :s



It only happens after five (I _think_) villagers move out.


----------



## esprit (Aug 8, 2013)

Tina said:


> It only happens after five (I _think_) villagers move out.



My first Main Street villager showed up right after my fourth left.


----------



## Zero Revolution (Aug 8, 2013)

I didn't even know that old villagers showed up on Main Street, but I suppose I've really only had 1 move out so far...I love them all, so I always tell them to stay.


----------



## mighty (Aug 10, 2013)

There is a guide for this that I found, if you're interested in giving it a shot: gamefaqs.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/66933880


----------

